# has anyone had a chance to try the new nirvana strains



## Pothead420 (Apr 23, 2009)

im not sure how long these have been out? i just seen them today but 2 of them look like tasty strains the 
Blackberry its (Black Domino x Raspberry Cough)
 and the Blackjack it (Black Domino x Jock Horror) then there's a few others. 
one i do not agree with the New York Power Diesel(N.Y.P.D) LOL sorry its just so far from diesel it isnt funny. there just using the name for sales like lots of growers. i have the real diesel and its genetic make-up is nowere close to there's. but i have some nice nirvana strains im growing a few currently. thats why im intereseted in the others. i want some purple bud to breed with and that Blackberry is totally purple but probably is not that potent all the totally purp bud i ever tried was mediocre. but i would love a sweet purp male to breed with some potent strains.


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Apr 24, 2009)

not sure, but I have looked at the site myself, and I noticed something funny about the NYPD you mentioned.  The picture they have is the exact same as the "NYC Diesel" pic on another site I have used and ordered seeds from.
I'm not sure about the strains, but I have learned that the pics they have on most sites don't represent ANYTHING like what you end up with.  Not better or worse, they are just glory shots.  I have seen seeds ordered and grown out that in no way produce a finished product that looks like the ad pic.

Honestly, when it comes to seed banks I think you answered your own question.  Like I said I don't trust strain pics at all when it comes to seed sites, so I go with what I know to be reputable.  I would do this even before going by what someone said on this site.  So by saying you have already tried some Nirvana strains and been happy with the results, you know the answer, give it a shot, you have nothing to lose if you already trust them.


----------



## princeofpimpz (Apr 24, 2009)

NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer said:
			
		

> not sure, but I have looked at the site myself, and I noticed something funny about the NYPD you mentioned. The picture they have is the exact same as the "NYC Diesel" pic on another site I have used and ordered seeds from.
> I'm not sure about the strains, but I have learned that the pics they have on most sites don't represent ANYTHING like what you end up with. Not better or worse, they are just glory shots. I have seen seeds ordered and grown out that in no way produce a finished product that looks like the ad pic.
> 
> Honestly, when it comes to seed banks I think you answered your own question. Like I said I don't trust strain pics at all when it comes to seed sites, so I go with what I know to be reputable. I would do this even before going by what someone said on this site. So by saying you have already tried some Nirvana strains and been happy with the results, you know the answer, give it a shot, you have nothing to lose if you already trust them.


 
i want to try it


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 25, 2009)

princeofpimpz said:
			
		

> i want to try it


no you dont trust me there just using the diesel name to sell seeds. its a marketing tactic. its not even close to the diesels. it might have a slight diesel odor. but here's the info on it.

A sensational and radical new mix, New York Power Diesel is an F1 hybrid of our popular Sativa Mexicana and a specially stabilised Aurora Indica. The latter's heavy, greasy narcotic buzz beautifully takes the edge off the crispness and speedy effect of the former. NYPD's shockingly powerful terpenoids result in a weed with a lemony flavour and the diesel-like aroma that inspired its name. Its plants grow tall stems with a surprisingly tight bud structure. Yields are not outstanding but still worthwhile.

now i have the real deal Original Diesel:hubba: and its genetics are so far off from this hack F1 mix. if you want to find some of the best strains going try 
The breeders at the THC farmer. especially *The Cali Connection*. they all have great genetics some even selfed clone only strains like the pre-98 BK i have the real cut. but im sure there cross is a good representation of it most fem seeds are pretty stable and keep the parents traits

*OG Raskal*- 
             The White x Pre-98 Bubba Kush Feminized

*The Cali Connection*- 
Pre-98 Bubba Kush S1s
                             Purple OG Kush F1s
                             SFV OG Kush F3s

*Grindhouse seeds*-    
Blue Sonja F2s


----------

